# Decorative grasses that won't try to spread



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Are there any decorative ornamental grasses that won't try to take over my lawn? Got an area where I would like to plant some but also do not want them to spread out.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Killmeh said:


> Got an area where I would like to plant some but also do not want them to spread out.


...or seed into the lawn.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Here's a big list. You want to look at the "Clumping Grasses" section and potentially the "Grasses with Short Rhizomes" section (I really love Hakone grass).

Better than the slideshow style "Top 10 ornamental grasses" type of pages IMO.


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

Muhly grass is a good one. I also really like lemon grass. Not super decorative, but it s about as hard to kill as mint from my experience.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Zeon Zoysia. I have some 6" holes in the yard with almost no spread into them in a year &#128514;

Also depending on your location I love things like sweetgrass and it's cousins.


----------

